# Sicherung fliegt raus, warum?



## oliversps (10 Dezember 2019)

Seitenkanalverdichter (mit 7,5KW Motor 3Phasen 400v 50hz) abgesichert mit Motorschutzschalter und Neoced Sicherungen (3x20A) 

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
mir fliegt seit dem wir auf 2 Schichtbetrieb gewechselt haben, täglich die Sicherung L3 raus, gleichzeitig schaltet der Motorschutzschalter ab. 
Der Seitenkanalverdichter erzeugt das Vacuum mit dem wir Platten ansaugen und abstapeln. Also ist ziemlich oft ein hoher Einschaltstrom vorhanden. 

Meine Frage: kann ich die Sicherung auf 25A erhöhen? (Habe einen Leitungsquerschnitt von 2,5m^2 auf ca. 30m Länge) oder was sollte ich tun um diesen Fehler vorbeugend zu beheben?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2019)

Also es wäre einmal interessant, was auf dem Typenschild steht. Außerdem solltet ihr mal mit einer Strommesszange den
Strom der einzelnen Phasen messen. Wenn es immer L3 ist, könnte auch die Wicklung beschädigt sein.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Dezember 2019)

Theoretische Einschaltstrom Direktstart = 6xIn  
Faustregel 7,5kw ist 15A
Theoretisch 6 x 15 = 90A Einschaltstrom

Schnelle Sicherungen ist 90/2 ist 45A
Träge Sicherungen ist 90/3 ist 30A

Also ist das Motor zu klein abgesichert.

Wieso motorschutzschalter und Schmelz-Sicherung?
meinnst du die Thermische Schutz?

Bram


----------



## hucki (10 Dezember 2019)

oliversps schrieb:


> Meine Frage: kann ich die Sicherung auf 25A erhöhen? (Habe einen Leitungsquerschnitt von 2,5m^2 auf ca. 30m Länge) ...?


Bei 2,5qm ist ja noch deutlich Luft nach oben.
Wie habt ihr den das fette Kabel in den kleinen Motor bekommen?

*duckundwech*


ROFLMAO


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2019)

Evtl. Lagerschaden am Verdichter.....

Ich würde erst einmal prüfen und messen anstatt einfach eine höhere Sicherung reinzuschrauben und das Gerät und den Motor
dann u.U. weiter zu beschädigen


----------



## Schmidi (11 Dezember 2019)

Je nach Typ des Motorschutzschalters hat es eine Anzeige für die Kurzschlussauslösung (I>>), das gibt dir schonmal den Hinweis wiso der Schalter ausgelöst hat.





Dann wäre noch die Koordination zwischen Sicherung und Motorschutz zu klären, der Schalter muss auf den Motornennstrom eingestellt werden, die Sicherung kann als Leitungsschutz gemäss Querschnitt gewählt werden.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Dezember 2019)

Der Motorschutzschalter übernimmt auch den Kurzschluss Schutz.
Das heißt keine Schmelzsicherungen notwendig.

Bram


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2019)

Evtl. ist wird mit den drei NEOZED noch etwas anderes mit abgesichert?


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2019)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Der Motorschutzschalter übernimmt auch den Kurzschluss Schutz.
> Das heißt keine Schmelzsicherungen notwendig.
> 
> Bram



So pauschal ist das nicht richtig.
Du weißt nicht, wie der Motorschutzschalter eingespeist wird.
Die meisten Motorschutzschalter in der Baugröße (S00, S0) können nur 63A.
Wenn du ne größere Zuleitung hast, brauchst du irgendeine Vorsicherung

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So pauschal ist das nicht richtig.
> Du weißt nicht, wie der Motorschutzschalter eingespeist wird.
> Die meisten Motorschutzschalter in der Baugröße (S00, S0) können nur 63A.
> Wenn du ne größere Zuleitung hast, brauchst du irgendeine Vorsicherung
> ...



Das stimmt. 
Als escort Sicherung für Kurzschlussfestigkeit.


----------



## Plan_B (11 Dezember 2019)

Seitenkanalverdichter laufen für gewöhnlich mit 2 poligen Motoren.
Diese glänzennach meiner Erinnerung in dieser Anwendung mit enormen Anlaufströmen.

Ich würde sagen, da hast Du eine Fehlauslegung bereits bei der Zuleitung. Mit 5x0.75mm² würde die Leitung den Anlaufstrom wirksam begrenzen 8).

Ernstahft: Einen Wicklungsschaden würde ich ebenfalls in Betracht ziehen. Die Gleichzeitigkeit der Sicherung und des Motorschutzschalters könnte aber auch schlicht auf die kumulierte thermische Belastung zurückzuführen sein. Hängt an L3 evtl zusätzlich noch die Steuerspannung?

Wäre für die Zukunft denkbar, das Vakuum über ein Ventil+Entlastungsventil zu schalten? Dann kann der SKV durchlaufen und muss nur bei längeren Unterbrechungen abschalten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Dezember 2019)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> .. Also ist das Motor zu klein abgesichert....


Bram hat natürlich recht. Ein 7,5kW-Motor benötigt mindestens eine 32A Vorsicherung. Dass der Motorschutzschalter fällt, ist nur die Folge des einphasigen Ausfalls durch die Sicherung. Meine Theorie würde zur Praxis passen, wenn L1 und L2 bereits höher abgesichert sind.


----------



## nade (16 Dezember 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bram hat natürlich recht. Ein 7,5kW-Motor benötigt mindestens eine 32A Vorsicherung. Dass der Motorschutzschalter fällt, ist nur die Folge des einphasigen Ausfalls durch die Sicherung. Meine Theorie würde zur Praxis passen, wenn L1 und L2 bereits höher abgesichert sind.


Hm. Okeh. Entweder d02 neozeed. Oder min c Charakteristik. 20a sollten reichen. 10 Fächer i nenn. Müsste da lang reichen. Also Stromzange Mal an die Phasen. Vermutung Tech Probleme. Motorwicklungen auf Gleichheit messen, das ganze gegen das Gehäuse auf isolation. Ansonst ist evtl der Vakuumkompressor Lagerschaden schwergängig. Wenn Wärmebildcamp vorhanden Mal Lagerschild Klemmstellen kontrollieren.
Ach ja Phasenstrom auch mit den Angaben auf dem Typenschild vergleichen. Höher als die Nenndaten weist auf og. Probleme.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So pauschal ist das nicht richtig.
> Du weißt nicht, wie der Motorschutzschalter eingespeist wird.
> Die meisten Motorschutzschalter in der Baugröße (S00, S0) können nur 63A.
> Wenn du ne größere Zuleitung hast, brauchst du irgendeine Vorsicherung
> ...



könnest du das mal etwas mehr erläutern ?
Ich sehe in modernen Anlagen nie eine Vorsicherung. 

Meistens ist es so:
- Rittal Stromschienensystem 250A-1600A
- Geräteadapter
- Motorschutzschalter
- Schütz, Softstarter oder FU
- Klemmen

und fertig. 

Von einer Vorsicherung ist nichts zu sehen. Selbst bei Abnahmen durch den TÜV 
wird diese Ausführung nicht bemängelt.
Was aber bemängelt wird sind Sicherungsautomaten ohne Vorsicherung auf einem Schienensystem.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> könnest du das mal etwas mehr erläutern ?
> Ich sehe in modernen Anlagen nie eine Vorsicherung.
> 
> Meistens ist es so:
> ...



Es hängt vom Schaltvermögen und dem möglichen Kurzschlussstrom des Motorschutzschalters ab.
Und natürlich vom möglichen Kurzschlussstrom der Zuleitung. Manche S00 Motorschutzschalter unterscheiden sich da nicht von "normalen" Sicherungsautomaten


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es hängt vom Schaltvermögen und dem möglichen Kurzschlussstrom des Motorschutzschalters ab.
> Und natürlich vom möglichen Kurzschlussstrom der Zuleitung. Manche S00 Motorschutzschalter unterscheiden sich da nicht von "normalen" Sicherungsautomaten



Ja das stimmt. Aber den Kurzschlußstrom in der Zuleitung zu berechnen ist nicht so einfach.
Die meisten Schaltschrankbauer die ich kenne berechnen diesen Kurzschlußstrom nicht weil man dann auch vom Kunden viele Informationen über die Örtlichkeiten braucht.

- Verlegeart der Zuleitung
- Entfernung vom Mittelspannungstransformator
- Leistung vom Mittelspannungstransformator
- usw.

Wenn man zb. mal die Baugröße S00 (3RV2011-0AA10) 
Siemens Text:
LEISTUNGSSCHALTER BGR. S00, FUER DEN MOTORSCHUTZ, CLASS 10, A-AUSL.0,11...0,16A,N-AUSL.2,1A SCHRAUBANSCHLUSS, STANDARDSCHALTVERMOEGEN

Kann der 100kA... da muß man sich über Vorsicherung keine Gedanken machen.
Die meisten Geräte der Baugröße S00 und S0 sind für 50kA bzw. 100kA


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Dezember 2019)

Ein andere Gedanke hinterdran ist auch das eine Kurzschluss schutz abschalten sollte ohne dabei kaputt zu gehen.
Deswegen auch escort.

keine will den 6300A haupschalter ausschalten nur weil ne B16 kaputt ist, die direkt am Sammelschiene hängt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2019)

Es gibt auch Fälle wo aus Platzgründen auf dem Schienensystem Vorsicherungen sitzen und Motorschutzschalter auf Hutschiene.


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2019)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ein andere Gedanke hinterdran ist auch das eine Kurzschluss schutz abschalten sollte ohne dabei kaputt zu gehen.
> Deswegen auch escort.
> 
> keine will den 6300A haupschalter ausschalten nur weil ne B16 kaputt ist, die direkt am Sammelschiene hängt.



Einen Automaten schließt man auch ohne Vorsicherung nicht an ein 6300A Schienensystem an.
Für einen Motorschutzschalter mit 100kA ist das kein Problem hier braucht man keine Vorsicherung.


----------

